# Sony Net walkman drivers



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey I was given A sony net walkman nw-e75 and I already have an ipod so i dont need it for music but would I be able to some how format it on my mac so that I could use it as a jumpdrive?


----------

